# superannuation fund in Australia



## maxmaxie (Jun 28, 2017)

i have a superannuation fund in Australia. i have recently been very sick and have lost my job here in Thailand. i am having problems contacting centerlink in australia in order to get early release of my super funds on compassionate grounds. any tips greatly welcome. thank you


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

maxmaxie said:


> i have a superannuation fund in Australia. i have recently been very sick and have lost my job here in Thailand. i am having problems contacting centerlink in australia in order to get early release of my super funds on compassionate grounds. any tips greatly welcome. thank you


I've not bee there but would suggest a call to the Australian Embassy In Thailand. 
They might have ideas and or be able to make contact for you.


Best of luck


----------

